# Hello!



## Shara (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello!  I'm a newby!
My name is Shara ad i'm an Italian girl makeup-lover!
Xoxo


----------



## Jessica (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome!!! Sorry for the late post--so happy that you are here


----------

